# Help Meh!!!!!!!1



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

okay so i have just a regular old pleco...and the entire back half of its body turned white

it has slowly stopped moving around and idk what it could be....please help me


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME (Jul 8, 2009)

Erm, we need more info. Water params, tank size, and a pic would be helpful. For now just do a water change. 

On a side note, I have noticed that plecos turn lighter colors when stressed..


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

it's in a 55 with african cichlids
the nitrates were near 200 so i dosed the water and changed the filters on my whisper 55 and cleaned the tube of my aqua clear 110
changed 10 gallons of the water after 15 minutes and then i put ph proper 8.2 because the tap water neutralized around here is 7.0


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, i agree Your pleco has been suffering from all types of stuff. I have never had this happen to me before, but I do know that when I studied this before that they will need immediate care. 

So you should do lots of water changes, and do a 15-20% water change daily. I'd do it twice a day, and you should buy some bottom feeder discs and then the pleco should be eating them. Then after a long time of eating. Within a day or two the strength should return, along with the color.

I know that fishes loose color then whey are stress, but plecos.. I don't know why they turn white if they are poisoned... but as we know now. Fish are very hard to understand still atm. We haven't uncovered everything about them yet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also with your nitrates that high, don't just dose do at least a 50% water change and that should bring it down to 100. Do another tomorrow. Sounds like you haven't been doing enough water changes. Also do you have wood in the tank? The pleco would enjoy it.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah I see. Although my severum never changes his color when he is stressed. He does have very very dark colors. Lot's of black stripes, and dark turquoise color.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Depending on how white it is, it could be an infection from a run in with a cichlid or object. The white could be a fungal infection or a bacterial infection that people often mistake for fungus. Do you have a picture of the fish or can you describe the white area better. Is it slimy, or puffy, is it greyish, is it patchy...etc.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you Dmaaaaax.

Pictures would be great


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm leaning on stress as well. My sailfin from time to time will go from jet black to like a camouflage markings that are white.

Definately pics would be great. Do you have driftwood in there for him to hide and munch?

Also..what is your lighting like?


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

James0816 said:


> I'm leaning on stress as well. My sailfin from time to time will go from jet black to like a camouflage markings that are white.
> 
> Definately pics would be great. Do you have driftwood in there for him to hide and munch?
> 
> Also..what is your lighting like?


I have heard of people who have drift wood never have any rotting of the wood inside their tanks. That's so weird. Is drift wood so much different?


----------

